# Weird Transmission Issue



## mirza baig (Dec 8, 2015)

2006 Nissan Maxima

So my car has a weird issue I've never seen before. To get the car to go in reverse, I need to put it in drive and then shift back up to reverse for it to engage. If I go from Park to Reverse, nothing happens. No noises of anything engaging either. I can go down to Drive and it works perfectly normal. From Drive to Reverse, works perfectly normal. It engages like it should. In both Drive and Reverse, the car moves perfectly fine. I don't get it. Also, there are no transmission fault codes. I don't have a check engine light yet but scanning it showed two codes:

P1574 - ASCD Vehicle Speed Sensor
P0328 - Knock Sensor Circuit Bank 1

What should I look into? Is it a possible new transmission.


----------



## 06maxima (Nov 26, 2015)

look into replacing valve body


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the shifter control cable; as you move the selector lever from the P position to the various positions, you should be able to feel the detents in each position. If the detents cannot be felt or the pointer indicating the position is improperly aligned, the control cable needs adjustment.


----------



## mirza baig (Dec 8, 2015)

So I replaced the entire transmission with a known good used one. Came with its own torque converter and sensors. Still, the exact same thing. It drives great but I still have the reverse problem. There was one thing I realized though... When I put the car from Park to Reverse, it actually acts like it is in neutral. The reverse lights turn on so it's got to be detecting something. I was thinking PNP switch but I also can't start it if I have it in Reverse or Drive so that part's normal. And remember, if I go to drive first then reverse, it works normal.

Only other weird thing I saw was with my scanner. The output speed rev shows about 25mph in Park, Reverse, and Neutral. When I put it in Drive, it drops to 0. Then when I put it back up to Reverse, it's also in 0. If I go from Drive to Neutral, it picks back up to 25mph then I put it in Reverse and it's still at 25mph and then I have no reverse. It gets stuck in neutral. BTW Park works normal.


----------

